# Album cover artwork



## coppi (Jul 13, 2021)

I am not sure this is the right section but i can't find a better one... what is your source for image artwork for your music releases? i don't mean the actual full lenght albums for which i suppose you might want to hire an actual graphic designer, but whenever you need a backgroud image for relasing a single track on soundcloud / spotify etc... do you do it yourself and improvise some photo / graphic / photoshop artwork, or do you have a source for cheap or free images?


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jul 13, 2021)

coppi said:


> I am not sure this is the right section but i can't find a better one... what is your source for image artwork for your music releases? i don't mean the actual full lenght albums for which i suppose you might want to hire an actual graphic designer, but whenever you need a backgroud image for relasing a single track on soundcloud / spotify etc... do you do it yourself and improvise some photo / graphic / photoshop artwork, or do you have a source for cheap or free images?


I usually try to create images myself, more out of stubbornness than need, but check out Unsplash. Good accreditation is usually needed, and always appropriate. There isn’t the selection that a paid service has, but I find their images to usually be very high quality, at least for what my day job often requires.


----------



## AudioLoco (Jul 13, 2021)

I tend to hire an artist/graphic designer for the main releases and use photoshop/my own photography/art for minor smaller releases, singles etc. 
I recently discovered this site for nice templates and good font choices plus ease of use:








Easy Promotional Graphics, Videos and Email Campaigns


PosterMyWall simplifies graphic design for marketers and businesses. Choose a template and create stunning promotional flyers, social media graphics, videos or send email campaigns in minutes. Anyone can do it, no design skills needed!




www.postermywall.com


----------



## iaink (Aug 16, 2021)

Does anyone have any recommended artists / graphic designers for album artwork? Thanks.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 17, 2021)

coppi said:


> I am not sure this is the right section but i can't find a better one... what is your source for image artwork for your music releases? i don't mean the actual full lenght albums for which i suppose you might want to hire an actual graphic designer, but whenever you need a backgroud image for relasing a single track on soundcloud / spotify etc... do you do it yourself and improvise some photo / graphic / photoshop artwork, or do you have a source for cheap or free images?


Try these:

Pexels.com
Unsplash.com
Pixabay.com


----------



## Rachel (Aug 17, 2021)

I really like doing my own artwork. I use free pic on pixabay then I add my name, the title of the song etc. There are really amazing free pics on pixabay


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 17, 2021)

iaink said:


> Does anyone have any recommended artists / graphic designers for album artwork? Thanks.


I have done quite a few for myself and others, depends what you have in mind? Jewel case, Digipack, number of panels, etc. Can you PM me with details?


----------



## Pier (Aug 17, 2021)

Pexels is amazing:



https://www.pexels.com/


----------

